# New member



## Chickenmudder70 (May 14, 2017)

Hey, Linda here.  New to the site and chicken mudder for 2 months


----------



## Mother Hen (May 14, 2017)

. Check the different forums out and then just jump into a conversation that interest you or you want to know more about. There's so many different forums with different threads that you will always be learning new things and will never get bored. I do have to say at this present time BYC (Backyard Chickens) is currently undergoing a transition so hopefully in a few days all of us BYC members will be moving back to our own site. No matter what enjoy both sites BYC and BYH.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 14, 2017)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Frazzemrat1 (May 15, 2017)

Welcome from Connecticut!


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

